
Lock Your Mac with a Bluetooth Proximity Sensor - fintler
http://www.netputing.com/applications/handylock/
======
tzs
> As a result your screen will be locked until you move back in range of your
> Mac. At that point it will unlock on its own. Almost magical!

That's asking for trouble. It's too easy to step away with something
embarrassing or incriminating on your screen expecting to return alone, and
end up returning to the computer with someone who should not see that screen.

Unlocking should require (at least optionally) something more than your mere
presence, such as a PIN. Unlocking should then work this way:

• if the correct Bluetooth device is near, the PIN is necessary and
sufficient,

• if the correct Bluetooth device is not near, unlocking requires something
more complex than a simple PIN, such as the logged in user's password.

------
kolev
Not exactly the same, but in the same space:
[http://www.knocktounlock.com/](http://www.knocktounlock.com/)

~~~
autism_hurts
Been using this for awhile. Deactivated it because it's a huge security risk
at border crossings.

~~~
kolev
Agreed. I just mentioned it as it's similar, but I won't recommended either. I
don't recall leaving an unlocked terminal in the past 10+ years. It's habit
that's very easy to develop and follow strictly (I do this at home even when
I'm alone). At one point, I was even tracing the keyboard cable when coming
back to unlock to make sure there isn't something in-between although it's not
hard to hack your keyboard internally as well. Laptops robbed me of this
habit, unfortunately.

------
hirenj
Does anyone know of a simple script to get the signal strength of the
bluetooth connection on OS X? I've been putting together pieces of this app
functionality, but I'm stuck at a scriptable / command line bluetooth program.

Right now I'm using a bunch of launch daemons to disable the requirement for a
password when I'm on a particular wifi network, but bluetooth would be handy.

------
fintler
I have no affiliation with the author of this thing -- I just found it today
and started playing with it. It seems to work well after you mess with the
sensitivity a bit.

------
alfred99
This is a really cool idea. I looked online for alternatives since I have an
android device, and while the best solution I found requires an additional
device, it looks very polished.

Does anyone have experience with this?

[https://atama.io/sesame2](https://atama.io/sesame2)

------
rrggrr
Nice and also available elsewhere. Namely:

Token Lock - www.map-pin.com/tokenlock-home

Proximity - [https://code.google.com/p/reduxcomputing-
proximity/](https://code.google.com/p/reduxcomputing-proximity/)

------
angry_octet
The fact that it uses its own screensaver instead of the system one is enough
of a reason not to use it. The only thing it should do is trigger the system
screensaver to activate, all unlocking should be standard.

------
peatmoss
A few years ago I figured out how to make my Mac play a snippet of A-Team
theme music when I would return to my desk. It lasted a very triumphant half
day before I got tired of it.

------
sgt
Nice idea - but can't get it to work reliably. It locks when my phone's signal
is weak despite being close to me.

------
glitchinc
Will this play nice with Handoff between iOS8 and OS X 10.10?

------
seanhandley
No Android support?

~~~
davesmylie
It detects my android (S5) and gets readings from it. Doesn't seem to lock the
screen though...

